

Oracle shuts down Sun's OpenSSO, a Norwegian company picks it up. - bkudria
http://not403.blogspot.com/2010/03/example-of-awesomeness-of-open-source.html

======
kls
I am literally building an authentication implementation right now on OpenSSO.
Anyone have any recommendations on a good alternative. I have never really
been an Oracle fan, and was really worried when they got Sun. Well, it looks
like my fears are coming true now if they just kill Glassfish and Netbeans, I
can have enough reason to dump Java all together and go back something a
little more fun.

